# Honda GX160 kill switch questions



## jujujus2 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have a GX160 Honda Clone on my go kart. I have a kill switch that mounts to the metal frame. 










Thats the switch. How do I wire it up to the engine? Can I use the connector it has or will I splice the ground wire. Also, where is the ground wire?


----------



## jujujus2 (Jul 9, 2008)

Does anybody know?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It needs to be hooked up to the primary side of the coil, you can tie it into the kill switch on your engine or hook it directly to the ignition module on the engine. Many of the clone engines utilize bullet connectors instead of spade connectors, but I don't know about your engine, you would just have to have a look at the setup to tell for sure.


----------



## jujujus2 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks 30 year. I figured it out so that the kill switch for the engine and the kart work together.

Thanks anyway.


----------

